# General season any bull success!



## chipp (Nov 20, 2009)

This was the first year doing any bull rifle hunt I usually do the muzzy to avoid the people but this year I hadn't bought a tag and wasn't going to until I talked to my uncle a few weeks ago and said I was comin out to go duck hunting for the weekend and when I told him the days he said that it was the opener for the elk hunt and that he had seen a few so I decided I had nothing to lose other than 50 bucks seems how I was going to be out there anyways. The Friday before the hunt I started to get more excited about elk than ducks so when Saturday morning came around I had a rifle instead of a shotgun and as luck had it first light the elk came out first a few cows and a couple hundred yards behind a bull. I had decided I would shot anything even a spike so I was really excited to see this guy. Took a 200 yard shot and only went a little ways and laid down so we waited about an hour and went to get him but when we did he decided he had more left in him and took off it took a few hundred yards to catch up and see him again and another shot he was down! It was very exciting to have my girlfriend there and she thought it was really cool seems how she had never been on any big game hunts. Hope everyone else had a good weekend and great hunt!
[attachment=0:9y36l3wl]ImageUploadedByTapatalk1349670995.986397.jpg[/attachment:9y36l3wl]


----------



## chipp (Nov 20, 2009)

[attachment=2:3u9dt2u8]ImageUploadedByTapatalk1349671199.552749.jpg[/attachment:3u9dt2u8][attachment=1:3u9dt2u8]ImageUploadedByTapatalk1349671229.683722.jpg[/attachment:3u9dt2u8][attachment=0:3u9dt2u8]ImageUploadedByTapatalk1349671282.337626.jpg[/attachment:3u9dt2u8]


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Congrats! That is a brute! Killer 1's, 2's and 3's and 4's for that matter!


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Awesome bull, congratulations.


----------



## Yahtahay (Jul 3, 2008)

Nice bull! Which general unit? And just how the hell did you get that in the back of your pickup WHOLE?!


----------



## torowy (Jun 19, 2008)

+1


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

+2

Very nice bull. And loading him up whole? Wowzers.


----------



## chipp (Nov 20, 2009)

Thanks guys. It took 6 of us to drag him out whole but luckily it was only about 300 yards then a little help from a tractor![attachment=2:2mooq0bk]ImageUploadedByTapatalk1349711103.699081.jpg[/attachment:2mooq0bk][attachment=1:2mooq0bk]ImageUploadedByTapatalk1349711145.616418.jpg[/attachment:2mooq0bk][attachment=0:2mooq0bk]ImageUploadedByTapatalk1349711166.549858.jpg[/attachment:2mooq0bk]


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

That's the second damnest thing I ever seen.

Nice bull! Good job.


----------



## RuttCrazed (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice bull! That is interesting elk country, it looks like river bottoms.

Rut


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

Awesome bull.....Looks like the Uintah basin?


----------



## chipp (Nov 20, 2009)

Your both correct!


----------



## jasonwayne191 (Jun 11, 2012)

wowzers is right, neat bull! I haven't seen or heard a darn thing! Going back up Friday, should be stormy maybe that will help. First time hunting elk is definately a learning experience! ;-)


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

Great bull! congratulations


----------



## 90redryder (Oct 10, 2011)

Congratulations, Im thinking about getting an any bull tag next year and i'd be more than pleased to get something that big off an any bull unit. Id probably hit up the uintas if i get the tag.


----------



## zatoan (Sep 22, 2014)

That's the second damnest thing I ever seen.

Nice bull! Good job.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

So....

What Any Bull - Rifle hunts are going on right now? I thought the any bull hunts started on the 4th of October?

A youth or a CWMU hunt perhaps?


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

Look at the thread date, its from October 2012. For whatever reason somebody resurrected this thread. For a second there I thought we had another 'disabled' general hunt thread going


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

KineKilla said:


> So....
> 
> What Any Bull - Rifle hunts are going on right now? I thought the any bull hunts started on the 4th of October?
> 
> A youth or a CWMU hunt perhaps?


I thought the same thing. Then I looked at the date myself. I just think someone has way to much time on their hands to go back that far on threads.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

The member that revived it has 2 post and just joined. Perhaps he saw something that he wanted to comment on so he commented on it.


----------



## flint (Sep 13, 2007)

Nice bull!


----------

